
Lowering memory usage in Opera and Blink with Heap compaction - riqbal
http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/memory-usage-opera-heap-compaction/
======
jug
Impressive work by the Opera team! Savings to cause up to around a third of
the memory usage is huge. So it's coming up in Blink in the forthcoming
months.

I wondered in the discussion thread of that article whether these changes will
also affect extension memory usage? Some are known to balloon quite a bit. I
expect this work to not only help those, but be especially useful there
because they are pretty much pure Javascript.

